# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të personave të humbur >  Kërkoj Besim Arifin nga Gostivari

## sadmadman

eshte rreth 50 vjec  ka jetuar  ne RORSCHACHE (ST) eshte mik i imi po kam hume lidhjet qe ne 2003 flm 
ALBANI

----------


## sadmadman

ju lutem  dhe njehere kush ka dijeni ku ndodhet Besim Arifin nga Gostivari eshte rreth 55 vjec ka jetuar ne RORSCHACHE (ST) zvicer tme lajmeroje ne adresen email sadmadman@live.com
flm shume

----------

